# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > ارزیابی نرم افزار >  نرم افزار ثبت نام الکترونیکی دانش آموزان

## vahid_d_0101

با سلام 
من یه برنامه برای یکی از دبیرستان های استانم نوشتم ( به سفارش خود مدیر مدرسه ) و فقط برای همون دبیرستان نوشتم کارهایی که این برنامه میکنه اینا هستن
1- ثبت نام از دانش آموزان با تمام جزییات ( حتی ذخیره عکس دانش آموز )
2 - وارد کردن عملکرد دانش آموز در کل سال ( موارد تخلف و تشویقی)
3 - پرینت گرفتن از اطلاعات دانش آموز 
4 - صدور کارنامه انضباتی در هر وقت از سال که مدیر بخواهد
5 - ارشیو کردن اطلاعات سال قبل و ایجاد بانک جدید برای سال جدید 
می خواستم ببینم من این نرم افزار را به چه قیمتی به مدیر دبیرستان بفروشم 
برای این که خیلی خیلی فوری نرم افزار را میخواستم من شبانه روز روی نرم افزار کار کردم

----------


## powerboy2988

ممکنه عکس هایی هم از فرم هاتون و گزارش هاتون بزارین؟

----------


## vahid_d_0101

این عکس را گزاشتم ببینید 
داخل برنامه هم 10 تا دیگه اسکین داره که کاربر میتونه به ثلیقه خودش انتخاب کنه 
ما بقی صفحات را به خاطر دلایلی نتونستن بگزارم

----------


## powerboy2988

پایه برای قیمت پروژه اینه که ساعتی 5000 تومان حساب کنی....
حالا ببین چند ساعت رو این پروژه کار کردی.

----------


## مختاری

استان/شهر مهم هست. با توجه به برنامه هایی که خودم نوشتم از (50هزار تا 10میلیون تومن) حدود 150-250. ضمن اینکه قضیه پشتیبانی رو هم جدی بگیرید و تکلیفش رو مشخص کنید از ابتدا. در مورد کیس شما فکر کنم باید موردی قرار کنید که هزینه اش چقدر باشه. (مثلا 10تومن)
دوباره هم میگم، شهر مهم هست و میتونه همه اینها مثلا رو 2 برابر کنه.

----------


## saleh_fartash

سلام دوست من
می تونی برای آگاهی نسبی از این قضیه به امضای من بری.
ولی لطف کن همین تاپیگ رو-بعد از فروش نرم افزار و با نوشتن قیمت در پست اول- به امضای من لینک بده تا دوستان دیگر استفاده کنند

----------


## heartshunter

> این عکس را گزاشتم ببینید 
> داخل برنامه هم 10 تا دیگه اسکین داره که کاربر میتونه به ثلیقه خودش انتخاب کنه 
> ما بقی صفحات را به خاطر دلایلی نتونستن بگزارم


یه سوال
آیا با استفاده از WPF  فرمهاتو به این شکل در آوردی ؟؟

----------


## mmssoft

بین 180 تا 240 هزار تومان بگیری فکر کنم خوب باشه.

----------


## hamidinejad

ارزش اين برنامه 500 هزار تومن هست

----------


## baradar

150 تا 200 تومن

----------


## joker

مدارس معمولا زیاد پولدار نیستند :)
شما اول برنامه مینویسی بعد سرقیمتش فکر میکنی ؟ اگه برفرض گفتی 100میلیون باید مدیر مدرسه بده ؟
اگه گفتی 100هزارتومن و نداد چی ؟

----------


## powerboy2988

بر اساس تجربه اي كه پيدا كردم... تو ايران سر نرم افزار خريدن از افراد حقيقي خيلي تو سر پروژه مي زنن... شما نرم افزارتو با قميت خيلي پايين بده و سودي كه مي خواي كسب كني رو از خدمات پشتيباني بگير...
يك مثال واسه درآمد زايي از فروش نرم افزارت مي زنم..
شما مي خواي مثلا با فروش اين سيستمت 5 ميليون درآمد زايي كني..
شما مي توني با فروش 5 تا 1 ميليون به پولت برسي
يا 50 تا 100 تومان
يا 500 تا 10 تومان
...
يا ضريب هاي ديگه

اگر بتوني با قيمت خوب و پايين اين سيستمتو به تعداد زياد بفروشي مي توني علاوه بر اون پولت .. بياي از طريق پشتيباني و يا ورژن جديد دادن پول بيشتري كسب كني....

و حتي شايد مثل من لازم باشه يك نرم افزاي 1.5 ميليوني واسه اينكه اسمت بره تو بازار رايگان بدي!!!
چون اين كارا ميشه واست بازاريابي.....

----------

